# inside rear door handle



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Brought our car home 2 days ago, and unfortunately there was a (minor) problem w/ the car. Disappointing to have a problem w/ a brand new car. Anyway...

The inside rear door handle works, but doesn't retract all the way into place when it's released.

Anybody else heard of the same problem? If there's an easy fix, I'd like to avoid a trip to the dealer to have it repaired.

Thanks.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Take it back to the dealer for service. It's a brand new car and they (Chevy) should be made aware of defects


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, it is not as bad as the '86 Ford I had. The clock fell out of the dash on day one. That was the first of the 51 problems the thing had in the first 15 months we had it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

oh man lol,
:dazed052:



Jim Frye said:


> Well, it is not as bad as the '86 Ford I had. The clock fell out of the dash on day one. That was the first of the 51 problems the thing had in the first 15 months we had it.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Funny, my parents bought an 86 Ford Ranger pickup new, and it too was a dog. On the way home, a headlight popped out. The motor mounts busted, and the transmission gave out, all under warranty. Only the headlight was properly fixed, the rest they couldn't ever figure out. Ultimately, someone "blessed" us by stealing the car from a mall parkling lot. I'm sure they regret it. 

But I digress. The door handle problem is definitely a fit/finish issue, but something a dealer should be able to fix pretty quickly.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Took it to the dealership yesterday - in and out in 45 minutes. Was told some kind of rubber grommet was not installed properly.

At any rate, it's fixed.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

feh said:


> Took it to the dealership yesterday - in and out in 45 minutes. Was told some kind of rubber grommet was not installed properly.
> 
> At any rate, it's fixed.


 
Gotta love new car warranty


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i coworker of mine just took delivery of a new taurus sel, two weeks ago. passenger side front power seat motor has a short in it and a tailight lens was cracked at delivery. go figure!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

feh said:


> Took it to the dealership yesterday - in and out in 45 minutes. Was told some kind of rubber grommet was not installed properly.
> 
> At any rate, it's fixed.


 
guess this doesnt matter anymore since your getting a NEW CAR!!!!!:th_alc:


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> guess this doesnt matter anymore since your getting a NEW CAR!!!!!:th_alc:


:signs013:

Hopefully I'll have it soon - they have a white Eco on their lot optioned exactly like the silver one we bought...


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

You're gonna find these kind of problems in all cars... why??? because american workers these days don't care about doing a good job... why??? because american companies don't care about their employees, just the bottom line.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

if you can hold out for a 2012 you will have more choices with the eco...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> if you can hold out for a 2012 you will have more choices with the eco...


Your a better man if you can wait... I couldn't!


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Your a better man if you can wait... I couldn't!


Even if I was able to, waiting isn't an option. The reason we bought the car is because one of our daily drivers got totaled.


----------

